# most screen print like heat transfer vinyl



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

hey everyone im looking for heat transfer vinyl that is the most screen print like. I have oracal right now but im thinking of going with ecofilm??


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

bump?? anyone have answers to this?? please help


----------



## dewey4390 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have tried alot of transfer vinyl, they all have a heavy hand. I mostly use first mark


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

try a PU film instead of the standard PVC films.
Siser Videoflex PU is one, there are others.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Oracal is sign vinyl not heatpress vinyl. At least I've never seen Oracal make heatpress vinyl.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Your right about the Oracal David. For shirts I use either Sisser Easyweed or Thermoflex Plus. I find they both have a light hand and get better with washings. Easyweed is thinner and the only thing I find is with small text, it comes off the backing. (them darn dots over the i)


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

aw crap guys. i meant to say that i use easy weed. so there probably isnt anything better than that?


----------



## ddinc (Jan 27, 2008)

All,
we use almost exclusively Hotmark 70. Thin and handles detail well. P.S. The dot's over the "i" are called tittles. Made an "I (heart) big tittles" shirt and enlarged the dots over the i's and it really gets some attention and makes a conversation starter when people think it's offensive and then you ask them to read it again. Then they ask "What are tittles?" and you know that you just hooked another customer.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a good one Ed. lol


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

so is easyweed the way to go?


----------



## ddinc (Jan 27, 2008)

bradenjust,
they all have their advantages and disadvantages. Some people (my store) don't like some of the vinyls with the really sticky backing. (I believe thermoflex is one of these) Others don't like the way Hotmark weeds etc. Try short rolls in different colors and pay attention to what you like and don't like about each one. Only you can make the call as what's best for you.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

spectra Ecofilm is as close to screenprint as I have seen. Very thin, easy to weed, hot peel and comes in alot of colors!


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

Ken Styles said:


> spectra Ecofilm is as close to screenprint as I have seen. Very thin, easy to weed, hot peel and comes in alot of colors!



hey what about this stuff from costal *Digi-Cut PU Premium Heat Transfer Material*


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

ddinc said:


> bradenjust,
> they all have their advantages and disadvantages. Some people (my store) don't like some of the vinyls with the really sticky backing. (I believe thermoflex is one of these) Others don't like the way Hotmark weeds etc. Try short rolls in different colors and pay attention to what you like and don't like about each one. Only you can make the call as what's best for you.


I agree totally. As a matter of fact, try the preferred dealers listed on this site as a starting point. Some people prefer thicker vinyls because of opacity, and some prefer thinner vinyls because of the hand. There is no right or wrong answer, it's all up to you and of course your customer.


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

does anyone know anything about the stuff from costal? in my post above


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

does anyone know????


----------



## bradenjust (Aug 4, 2009)

anyone use this *Digi-Cut PU Premium Heat Transfer Material 

*from costal on this forum?


----------



## EmbroideryEtc (Oct 10, 2006)

bradenjust said:


> hey what about this stuff from costal *Digi-Cut PU Premium Heat Transfer Material*


I just started using the digicut and it is awesome! Looks like screen print and is very soft plus lots of colors. Too bad it is only 15" wide!


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I started using Stahl's Super Film recently and really like the feel of it. Cold peel, it is stretchy, and you swear its not sticking while peeling off, but it really does a good job. I'm also using Thermo-film. It's okay, but like the way the super film is soft feeling. It could pass for being screen printed real easy.
Good luck on what you decide to try.


----------



## EmbroideryEtc (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, I ordered the SuperFilm from Stahls and tried their washed effect which is pressing the preheated garment at 400 degrees for 20 seconds then rip off hot. I used high pressure since the super wash is too light for me. The effect you get is the background look of a screen printed shirt. The lighter stroke screened letters in the background like you see in GAP and Aeropostle garments. You can still see the garment texture thru the ink. It looks VERY cool. But it is NOT like a regular screen print look but a WASHED out look. The best screenprint look that I have seen is with the digi cut that I purchased from Coastalbusiness.com. I am VERY excited about this superfilm and I cant wait to do more!


----------

